# Clinton River Esox Fun



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Did a little Esox stalking today went 5 for 6 today on northerns all where 24inches and this was the fattest one.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Congrats on some winter fun!  Nice Fat fish!


----------



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

Where can you pick these things up? Was out on the Huron today for a few hours, no luck but we did see some shad, and there was a hatch going on.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

ogie said:


> Where can you pick these things up? Was out on the Huron today for a few hours, no luck but we did see some shad, and there was a hatch going on.


I have been testing it for SDI and i am thinking we might carry them this year.But i don't know of any stores that have them.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

